

Project Mesos - Twitters take on Google Borg - X4
http://incubator.apache.org/mesos/

======
jmickey
There is an article about this on Wired:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/google-borg-
twi...](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/google-borg-twitter-
mesos/all/)

